# suprimer processu automator



## Mage-Li (29 Septembre 2006)

J'ai sauvegardé un processu d'automator qui en fait etait mal configuré. J'ai voulu le suprimer, mais je n'ai pas trouvé cette option dans le logiciel. 
J'ai alors essayé de trouver ou es qu'automator sauvegarde les processus et je n'ai pas trouvé non plus...


----------



## elKBron (29 Septembre 2006)

tu sélectionnes ton processus dans le dossier "mes processus" et tu appuies sur delete. ca devrait rouler


----------



## Mage-Li (1 Octobre 2006)

:rose: 
tout béttement...
:rose:


----------

